# FAQ - XTool V401 Code Reader



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The *XTool V401* OBD Code Reader has been gaining some popularity and I'm curious to see what people who have one think about it. For those of you who have one, please post your comments and experiences and let us know the pros and cons and whether or not you'd recommend it.

For anyone not familiar with this device, I manged to find a fairly good review here -

*XTool VAG401 Quick Tour*
• Youtube - 



• User Review Blog - Vehicular Bodges

It would also be interesting to know why you decided to get one of these vs. a Ross Tech *VCDS* or *OBDeleven* and how well you find the device is able to support the following -

• *Price point and where you bought it* (e.g. eBay, Amazon, etc.)
€99.99 - Amazon.de (Germany)
£56.99 - Amazon.co.uk (UK)
£37.03 - eBay (UK)

• *Product/Customer Support* - Are there any XTool FAQs, Wiki pages or Forums?
Owners Manual only with limited written product support.


There are various tutorials and reviews available on Youtube and other VAG Forums.
Tech support:
xtool vag401 | XtoolSupport.com
XTOOL VAG401 Update Guide (2021 Newest) | XtoolSupport.com

• *Software Updates* - Ease of access and frequency of updates.
Udates are done through the company's web site. Last software update Rev (7.1) from 2013
VAG software specific and not a generic OBD reader. Users should be aware of the "Failure to connect" message which has been attributed to vehicles with aftermarket head units. Looking through Amazon customer comments, the device is also reported to be "a bit slow" in connecting and running fault scans but that could be attributed to the vehicles given this can be used on vehicles as old at 1996.

• *Capabilities & Limitations* - What can it do or not do:
- User Interface - is it intuitive or is there a steep learning curve?
No factory support beyond the owners manual. Users report they have to search Google or YouTube in order to do anything beyond the scope of the Owners Manual.
- Data Export - Can you save or export the results as a txt file or other format?
Data can be saved but is only exportable in Chinese, so exports are basically unusable. Therefore the results of an Auto Scan can not be exported as a text file.
- Clearing Faults ?
Yes. Auto scan and fault clearing is possible.
- Adaptations & Basic Settings - Can it perform these functions?
Yes. But not it's not known to what extent Adaptations are possible. (e.g. Unknown if the Roadster Roof Adaptation is available.) 
- Service Reset - Can you do a service reset? (e.g. reset period for next oil change)
Yes.
- Output Tests - Can it perform them? (e.g. cooling fan, fuel pump, etc.)
Yes.
- Measuring Block Data - How many Groups and/or Measuring Blocks can be viewed?
One Measuring Block at a time. You will need to know which blocks you want to view by number.
- Live Data - Can it create and/or output live charts or graphs?
No.
- Long Code changes - Does it support changing the long codes and how easy is it to do?
Can be done but not an easy task given there's no Factory information on how to do it.
- Vehicles Supported - how many vehicles can you use this on?
Unlimited number of vehicles.
- Additional Costs - any sort of "pay as you go" or recurring charges/subscription fees?
There are no additional costs after the initial purchase.

The unit is a hand held, stand alone device which does not require additional hardware (PC) or an internet connection. Power is provided directly from the vehicle's OBD connector port. User interface is done via buttons on the face of the device which provide menu navigation and function selection.

Click the link below to download the Owners Manual (PDF)
*
View attachment XTool V401 User Manual.pdf
*


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

would be good to know I'm thinking about getting one of these. If I do get one I will do a review on it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've got one, the problem I'm finding is there are no detailed instructions on how to use it.
£39.99


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Flashy said:


> I've got one, the problem I'm finding is there are no detailed instructions on how to use it.
> £39.99


where did you get yours from for £39.99


----------



## ebusch (Jul 1, 2007)

https://www.xtooleshop.com/wholesale/xt ... anner.html

$49.99
€42.73
£37.03


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll start by saying I wouldn't consider the VAG401 as a cheap alternative to VCDS but instead an addition to VCDS that can be kept in the vehicle.

Think of it as a stripped down portable tool that can be kept with your jack & other emergency gear... more like a 'Swiss army knife' or a 'Leatherman'. Great tools to have but they don't really replace a full-size screwdriver, scissors or a butcher knife when you have real work to do.

*The main benefit to the VAG401 is it is portable (and inexpensive). It is powered by your OBDII port so no batteries to run down during storage. It doesn't require a laptop or cell phone as its interface. It doesn't require an internet connection. You don't have to pay for subscriptions, additional features or earn credits. You don't need to give up any personal info or create a user account to use it.
*
With little effort you can read and clear VAG-specific error codes (its biggest benefit). It is a little more complicated (but not hard) to enable service functions & adaptations (i.e turning on / off pumps, etc) or reset service reminders. (you can set next date and / or mileage to anything you want).

I'm sure someone will ask, but unfortunately I don't know if it can perform soft-top adaptions since I own a coupe. Maybe someone else can answer this? Supposedly it can do everything VCDS can do but I've never used it for complex jobs as VCDS is a better tool (and a good mechanic always chooses the best tool for the job :wink: )

Coding _can_ be done but you are truly on your own here. You have to know what module you want to address and what each digit in a code string does. There is no help, no explanations, tutorials or manuals. If you are really brave (or stupid), you can use Rosstech to figure out what your code string 'should' be and you can use the VAG401 to make those changes. Be forewarned, there is no 'recovery' mode and *no online support* if you choose this path.

Software is updated by downloading the update to a removable microSD card that plugs into the tool.(The Xtool comes with a MicroSD to USB adapter). When you log in, you will be asked for a serial number and password. This info can be found on the boot screen of the tool itself. 
Considering the age of the MK2 I don't believe there will be any future updates, but I would recommend updating your device when you first get it.

In summation, I prefer the Xtool for simple jobs over VCDS. I can check for errors, reset an accidental airbag trip or service reminder in less time than it takes to boot up VCDS, but if you plan on a lot of custom tweaks & adaptations you'll likely be frustrated.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Think I paid £29 for mine, no review as I've had no problems for a few months now.

I had bought it to bleed my ABS but it took like 3wks to arrive so had a garage do it for me. Ads stated that ABS can be bled and fuel trims can be read.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *FNChaos* & *Ruffles* -

1.) Is it possible to export an Auto Scan as a text file using the SD card and then upload it to a PC?

2.) Is it VAG software specific like *VCDS* and *OBDeleven* or just a generic OBD reader?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

chrisj82 said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one, the problem I'm finding is there are no detailed instructions on how to use it.
> ...


Some bloke on ebay, bnib. Just think it was one of those sellers who sells random stuff, like bike tyres, fish pellets and clutch fluid  
He doesn't appear to be selling any others. I got it from him for the quicker delivery, otherwise I would have bought from XTOOL.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *FNChaos* & *Ruffles* -
> 
> 1.) Is it possible to export an Auto Scan as a text file using the SD card and then upload it to a PC?
> 
> 2.) Is it VAG software specific like *VCDS* and *OBDeleven* or just a generic OBD reader?


The XTool is VAG specific.
There is no way to export data directly from the tool itself. When I have the chance I will examine the file structure on the MicroSD card and provide an update with what I find.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chrisj82* - That would be great and a very useful addition to the Forum's Knowledge Base. 

Just be VERY careful before attempting any recoding. As *FNChaos* mentioned, you really need to know what you're doing or you can seriously screw up your vehicle. From what I have read, the *XTool V401* is not very user friendly when it comes to recoding things like Needle Sweep, Reverse Camera, LED DLRs, Headlight Washer Delete, etc.

From my experience with my own *VCDS* and *OBDeleven*, recoding is relatively straight forward. And *OBDeleven* has gone the extra step with One Touch App for half a dozen or so features. Before you make any changes, you need to run an Auto Scan and record your codes for each and every address. That way if you make a mistake or if the recode values don't work as expected, you can set it back to the factory default settings. Even VCDS doesn't have an "Undo" feature once the new code values are saved!

@ *FNCHaos* - I would be surprised if the *XTool V401* had the Soft Top Adaptation feature. As far as I know only *Ross Tech's VCDS* has this capability. I have been in communication with the Voltas IT team and even they have not been able to add this feature to the *OBDeleven*.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *chrisj82* - That would be great and a very useful addition to the Forum's Knowledge Base.
> 
> Just be VERY careful before attempting any recoding. As *FNChaos* mentioned, you really need to know what you're doing or you can seriously screw up your vehicle. From what I have read, the *XTool V401* is not very user friendly when it comes to recoding things like Needle Sweep, Reverse Camera, LED DLRs, Headlight Washer Delete, etc.
> 
> ...


I will get one on order Swiss and see what it is all about.i just finished filming a review of carista which I will put up on my channel in the next few weeks


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

FNChaos said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > @ *FNChaos* & *Ruffles* -
> ...


So a quick check reveals there is a logging function that can be turned on / off.
Unfortunately the information contained in the file is written in Chinese... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:

Again, the VAG401 shouldn't be viewed as a 'poor man's' VCDS alternative but instead a useful supplemental tool. A stand-alone OBD VAG scanner that required no other hardware, batteries or internet connection to use. Its always ready should you throw a code while on the road. Perfect addition to your emergency kit (especially considering its cost)

If you need to pull / reset a VAG-specific error, the VAG401 can do it. If you need to enable a maintenance function like cycling your Haldex pump, it can do that too.

Attached are a couple of screen shots of some service routines. Stuff you might need for simple maintenance.

















A couple of additional notes: Checked for a software update but mine was at the latest rev (7.1). Noted rev date was from 2013 so it's safe to say there isn't much reason to worry about updates. :roll:

The VAG401 does have a 'quick scan' feature that runs one-touch diags on all of your various modules.

Reading PIN info was not an available function (at least on my 2012 TTS)

Also meant to mention the Xtool is fairly large for what it is ( I'm sure you could fit everything into something a third of its size). Easy to hold on to but a smaller form-factor would make storing it easier.

Finally, while watching one of the videos SJP provided I came across another video that demonstrates how to use the VAG401 to code an option... See: Adjusting Dashpod Lighting with XTool VAG401

You will note that coding is easy to do *IF* you know which channel you need and which number(s) to change, However you will need to get this info from RossTech since the VAG401 provides no info on the subject


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couple of updates:

1.) Here's the XTool home page, they have a number of other devices, unfortunately there is no support for the V401 -

http://www.xtooltech.com/EN/index.html

2.) This link is the XTool Sales website for US, UK, Aussie and European distribution -

https://www.xtooleshop.com/wholesale/xt ... anner.html

3.) How to access Data Blocks -

*XTOOL V401 Data Block Measurement Test Report--UOBD2 *





4.) I found these instructions in an Amazon review. Can someone verify if these are correct?

How to update the software:

1) Plug the included USB cable into the Vag401. Plug the other end into a powered USB receptacle (computer or phone/tablet charger)
2) Scroll down until you see the "About" header on the device, hit enter.
2a) You will see the serial number (also on back of device) and password. Write both of these down as you'll need them for the next step.
2b) Unplug the USB cable from the powered USB receptacle (leave it plugged into the Vag401, you'll need it at a later step)
3) On the bottom (not back) of the Vag401, there will be a sd card. Remove it by pushing in on it slightly and remove the card.
3a) The card will need to be inserted into the USB drive adapter that came with the Vag401. It only goes in one way, so don't force it.
4) Plug USB drive adapter into an available USB port of your computer
4a) Important: Backup your sd card. Navigate to your sd card, copy all items; make a folder in your computer and paste the files there.
5) Visit Xtooltech.com Use the pull down menu to select your preferred language
6) Scroll to the bottom of the page. The 2nd from the left square (a bit pinkish/red in color) will be labeled "Update Tool". Click it and install.
7) Once installed, For the server pull down menu, select "Other areas" if not already done so.
7a) Optional, but recommend that you click on the "help" icon, then select "settings". Under "Misc" you can tick the box next to "Upgrade
sd card directly" then click "OK". I chose this option so that I would not have to go through the unzipping files process.
8) For the Username/SN area, input the serial number obtained from the about header earlier.
9) For the Password area, input the password obtained from the about header earlier.
9a) Optional, but recommend that you tick the "remember me" box (located below and to the right of Password area)
10) Click on "Login"
11) You will be automatically taken to a software list. Currently there are two available, tick the box next to both. Click on "Upgrade"
12) After upgrade is complete, go to your system tray and select the USB icon; click it and select the memory card to "eject".
12a) Remove USB drive adapter from your computer
13) Remove sd card from USB drive adapter and reinsert into bottom of the Vag401. It only goes in one way, so don't force it.
14) On the Vag401, plug the other end of the USB cable into a powered USB receptacle (computer or phone/tablet charger)
15) On the Vag401 menu, select "Diagnostic" and hit enter. The downloaded bin files will install. Once completed, remove USB cable


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Price point and where you bought it (e.g. eBay, Amazon, etc.)
£36 direct from xtool.co.uk including p&p, paid via Paypal, ordered 31 March 2021, arrived in 4 days

• Product/Customer Support - Are there any XTool FAQs, Wiki pages or Forums?

• Software Updates - Ease of access and frequency of updates.
Doesn't seem there are any updates since 2013 so I didn't try. p.s. it's a microSD card

• Capabilities & Limitations - What can it do or not do:

- User Interface - is it intuitive or is there a steep learning curve?
UI is simple but you need to learn from YouTube etc

- Data Export - Can you save or export the results as a txt file or other format?

- Clearing Faults ?
It doesn't show when a fault occurred or if it was intermittent

- Adaptations & Basic Settings - Can it perform these functions?
Roof adaptation reported as not available









- Service Reset - Can you do a service reset? (e.g. reset period for next oil change)
Yes, have done this successfully

- Output Tests - Can it perform them? (e.g. cooling fan, fuel pump, etc.)

- Measuring Block Data - Can you see single or multiple data blocks?
Yes. But you will need to know which blocks you want to view. See my examples in another post for roadster roof flap servos

- Live Data - Can it create and/or output live charts or graphs?

- Long Code changes - Does it support changing the long codes and how easy is it to do?

- Vehicles Supported - how many vehicles can you use this on?

- Additional Costs - any sort of "pay as you go" or recurring charges/subscription fees?


----------



## FelimStewart (Mar 16, 2021)

Tech support tips here http://xtoolsupport.com/tag/xtool-vag401/


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

FelimStewart said:


> Tech support tips here http://xtoolsupport.com/tag/xtool-vag401/


:roll: Wow, quotes cut wholesale from this forum and used to build a website. Zero attribution to this site or those that contributed...

Plagiarism - _"The practice of taking credit for someone else's words or ideas. It's an act of intellectual dishonesty."_ 
Cut from: https://www.thoughtco.com/plagiarism-definition-1691631 (note: see how easy it is to credit your source :wink: ).


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> FelimStewart said:
> 
> 
> > Tech support tips here http://xtoolsupport.com/tag/xtool-vag401/
> ...


There's quite a few spam artists on the forum atm, annoying cnuts!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Most of these sites are just copy-paste of other sites, who have obviously copy-pasted their information from other sites too. There's no actual reviews or useful information. Most look like they just went to Amazon and copied Customer Reviews. And good luck trying to find a review from someone that's actually used one.

If you run a Google search for "*best OBD scanners for 2021*" you'll find their idea of a product evaluation includes such technical gems as "Short cable", "Big screen" and my personal favorite "Lots of data". :lol:

I wrote the XTool team a nice little email, and included every re-seller on their website. Let's see how they respond.

[email protected] - Sent - Fri, May 21 at 7:36 AM

_Dear Xtool,

You are hereby notified to remove the product review posted on your website for violation of copyright and plagiarizing the information posted on your website on 20 May 2021.

I wrote this review for the Audi TT UK Forum and you have obviously copy-pasted it word for word without my permission and uploaded it to your website.

You are hereby ordered to remove it at once.

Kind regards,

SwissJetPilot, Audi TT UK Forum_


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well that was quick! email Received Fri, May 21 at 7:51 AM

"_Sorry about the mistake_"..sorry for getting caught more likely! 

_Dear friend,

Thanks for your letter and sorry about the mistake and we have deleted it,

Looking forward to your early reply.

Best regards,
Email: [email protected]_


----------



## ebusch (Jul 1, 2007)

So mine finally arrived today (for reference, I ordered it on May 3rd, so it took 3 full weeks to arrive in the US). I've had an AMI installed for a bit, but I had never recoded my RNS-E to make it functional. So with the V401 I went into module 37 for the RNS-E and was easily able to update the coding to match my car using the info from the Ross-Tech wiki site.

After a quick restart the AMI now appears to be working. I was able access to my old iPod via the Media menu and was able to navigate and play music. The only thing I didn't do was update the CAN Gateway, which I was told was necessary for the AMI to function, but maybe that's not actually 100% required?

Anyway, the instructions I've found online say:

"Media Player 3" must be enabled in the CAN Gateway (module 19).[/*]
Using your tool of choice, access this module and look for Byte 6, Bit 4.[/*]
Checking this via VCDS will change it from "02" to "12".[/*]
Does anyone know if that's possible to do with the V401?


----------



## ebusch (Jul 1, 2007)

ebusch said:


> Anyway, the instructions I've found online say:
> 
> "Media Player 3" must be enabled in the CAN Gateway (module 19).[/*]
> Using your tool of choice, access this module and look for Byte 6, Bit 4.[/*]
> ...


Just to follow up on this, after reading this post, I was able to successfully update the long coding of 19 Can Gateway using the V401:

From this:

ED 8B 1F 07 50 03 *02* 41 00 FF[/*]
To this:

ED 8B 1F 07 50 03 *12* 41 00 FF[/*]
There are no functional differences that I can see, but it appears to have fixed the CAN BUS error I had related to the addition of the AMI.

Also in case anyone was curious, my RNS-E Coding is 0614145:
0
6 = TT
1 = treble diagnostic inactive
4 = TT
1 = no phone prep
4 = AMI / Satellite Radio
5 = MFSW


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just an update for this topic. This information was borrowed from *julex* over at the *Audizine Forum* - 

*Xtool VAG401 (inexpensive VCDS/VAG-COM replacement)*


First of all, thanks Jonlowe for introducing me to this handheld miracle: http://forums.quattroworld.com/allro...s/219982.phtml 

So what is $60 Xtool VAG401 tool? It is a copy/knockoff of VAS 5051 VW/Audi dealer tool which costs thousands of dollars. So far it appears to be fully functional equivalent with some "quick pick" common functions available from main menu without a need to dive deep into modules.

But what can it do?:

Read fault codes (actual accurate VAG codes not generic OBD2 P codes!)
Reset them
Access ALL modules, engine, ABs, airags, level control, alarm system, you name it, it has it
Recode modules
Access measuring blocks. Ever wondered if that front door micro switch works or if you have large fuel trims in ECU? This is where you got to see.
Perform output tests of modules, for example actuate injectors, open close doors, whatever module allows you to do
Perform basic settings like forcing throttle plate alignment procedure, calibrating steering wheel sensor, perform Xenon range headlight adjustment, etc.
More stuff, whatever workshop manual or www.ross-tech.com lists as doable, you can do it.

The problem though is that, like dealer tool, you really need actual procedures from shop manuals to know what to do and this is where ross-tech.com come to the rescue with all the back engineering and leg work they did to put it into their software. What I will show is to how use VCDS software (from www.ross-tech.com) to navigate VAG401 menus and use the tool to its full potential.

1) open the link on top of page to learn how to update the tool to newest software (it is updated very often)
2) get VCDS software from www.ross-tech.com and install it.
3) navigate to "c:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels\" (or whatever folder you chose for this program)
4) fire up VAG401 and log in to whatever module you want to access in the car, make note of part# displayed on first screen after connection
5) search "c:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels\" with your preferred search tool or simply hit F3 if in Windows Explorer, you might have to follow this to allow search of content of files which is what we need: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Windows-...-File-Contents . Search for your part number but split it in this patter: xxx-xxx-xxx-x . So if you had 8D0907551M, you'd use 8D0-907-551-M in search.
6) you will get a result to some file, the part I used above points to 8D-01.lbl, when you list it (designate Notepad to do so when you double click and get the pop-up window) and look for part number again, you will find: REDIRECT,078-907-551-AZA.LBL,8D0-907-551-M ; APB (8D)
7) open 078-907-551-AZA.LBL file, this is your sought after mapping to what the module can do! If you look at the file, majority of it is for measuring blocks and groups start with three digit number. 000-256 but they rarely go that high.

If you're looking for any specific procedures, consult workshop manual (but not many have access to that) or simply browse ross-tech.com (they have tons of info once you make the effort to find it) or simply google with proper terms. Info is out there and you can find it!

*Example #1:*

I was asked how to see readiness for purposes of inspection.

1) open Engine ECU in VAG401
2) browse to 08 - Measuring Blocks
3) open your label file and scan through it or simply search for "readiness", you will find it in VAG Block 100

100,0,Readiness Code
100,1,Readiness Bits
; 1xxxxxxx - Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR)
; x1xxxxxx - Sensor Heater
; xx1xxxxx - Oxygen Sensors
; xxx1xxxx - A/C System
; xxxx1xxx - Secondary Air Injection (AIR) System
; xxxxx1xx - Activated Charcoal System
; xxxxxx1x - Catalytic Converter Heater
; xxxxxxx1 - Catalytic Converter
100,2,Coolant,Temperature (G62),Specification: 80.0...110.0 °C
100,3,Time since,Engine Start
100,4,OBD-Status
; 1xxx--xx - MIL Warning Lamp ON
; x1xx--xx - Driving Cycle detected
; xx1x--xx - Trip complete
; xxx1--xx - Malfunction detected (1+)
; xxxx--1x - Heating cycle ended
; xxxx--x1 - Heating cycle not possible

4) VAG401, enter "100"
5) you will see the information on OBD2 readiness

On screen, you will see top row listing some 0s and 1s and bottom doing the same, rest is pretty self explanatory. On this screen, "1" means NOT SET. "0" means passed/completed/enabled. Normally you should see top row as "00000000" if all components passed checks and bottom one "00000001" if everything jives. Why last shouldn't be zero? This bit is an indicator for forcibly disabled catalyst heating, if it is disabled, it switches to "0", if not, it stays "1". It should be "1".

*Example #2:*

I want to bleed my ABS/ESP pump (you can find easy to follow instructions on ross-tech.com for this but let's do it the hard way!)

1) find you part#/label file
2) find "bleed" in file
3) you'll see this:
B002,0,Brake System Bleeding
B002,1,Status, ,
B002,2, , ,
B002,3, , ,
B002,4, , ,
4) Bleeding is in "Basic Seetings" (thus the number is prefixed with "B"), in block 002.
5) Fire up VAg401, ABS, Log in (find log in code on ross-tech.com or in workshop manual, C5 ABS takes "40168" code though!), block 002
6) press ENTER and the pump will bleed
7) Repeat as many times as needed.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Having used mine now I can say they aren't very user friendly but within 10mins I had caught on how to use it for fault finding and erasing a door related fault. Carista, in comparison makes it a simple press and go on each step but they had gotten more expensive whereas Xtool doesn't have any sub fees.


----------



## xXBamBamXx (9 mo ago)

Flashy said:


> I've got one, the problem I'm finding is there are no detailed instructions on how to use it.
> £39.99


I use the vagcom site to discover the blocks and codes I need, then this little thing really opens up! You will be surprised, and I had vagcom in hand, but this is really something else!


----------

